

Classic Mac OS on Nook Simple Touch - fumar
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/17/3091831/nook-simple-touch-hack-macintosh-classic-os

======
benologist
Classic blog spam.

[http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/nook-touch-
hacked-...](http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/nook-touch-hacked-to-be-
a-classic-macintosh/)

